# RM7 Modell 2002 +888?



## Freeridaz (10. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!
ich wollte mir an mein RM7 Fr (Modell 2002) eine 888R dranbauen.
Nun wollte ich fragen, ob der Rahmen dafür ausgelegt ist, oder ob der Lenkwinkel dann zu flachl ist, bzw. sogar für den Rahmen schädlich ist.

Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, hatte ich an das Reduzierkit der 888 gedacht, wodurch die Bauhöhe ja schonmal um 3 cm abgesenkt würde.

Danke für die Antwort!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nussketier (10. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne fährt der Krankedbiker oder der Osti das Setup.Also scheint es zu gehen. Aber die nehmen bestimmt auch noch mal selbst Stellung dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt Gott (10. Oktober 2004)

was , du willst jetzt ne 888???? Was machste dann mit deiner shiver??
Bin nähmlich an die interessiert!!! schreibt mir mal ne sms oder ne pm,

Gruß Andy aus Neuss


----------



## Osti (11. Oktober 2004)

yupp,

ich hab nen 2002er RM7 mit ner 888 drin. War mir am Anfang auch nicht sicher wegen der Einbauhöhe. Bin es dann aber mal beim Händler probegefahren und der hatte soar noch nen 24"-HR drin. Also der Lenkwinkel wird schon etwas flacher und das Bike ist dann etwas weniger agil. Dafür haste mehr Laufruhe... Der Lenkwinkel ist auf jedenfall noch im grünen Bereich und ich habe mich mit der Geometrie direkt wohlgefühlt. Da die Gabel relativ leicht ist, lässt sie sich auch recht gut handlen. Für mich ist es mit Abstand die beste Gabel, die ich bisher gefahren bin   

Achja, Pix gibts bei mir in der Gallery,

Osti


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Oktober 2004)

Die 888 macht in nem 2002er RM7 keine Probleme!
Im Gegenteil!! Da die komplette RM7 Serie einen relativ steilen Lenkwinkel hat, wirkt sich die 888 in Sachen Lenkwinkel nur zum positiven aus!
Ab 2004 und dem RMX hat Rocky den Lenkwinkel flacher gemacht, was in Verbindung mit der 888 noch 1-2° flacher wird als beim RM7! Es funktioniert aber genauso und wird sogar so von Rocky angeboten und verkauft..

In meinem RMX arbeitet auch eine 888 ohne Probleme und mit super handling!
Beim RM7 ist es das gleiche und funktioniert genauso gut!!


----------

